# EOS R6 v1.3.0 firmware bug



## f119a (Apr 1, 2021)

https://www.bilibili.com/video/BV1Nf4y1x7iA?from=search&seid=8672218267018754065
Someone sent me this video showing the problem (FYI it's in Chinese)...

Based on what I've heard so far:
When you try to record 4k60p or 50p in crop mode the camera will freeze or showing Err 70. You won't be able to switch off the camera unless you remove the battery. 
And the screen will stay black after reinserting the battery (but you can still enter the menu)
One of the solutions I heard: switch to photo mode, enter the menu and then reset all settings.
Then don't forget to roll back your firmware to 1.2.0


----------

